# Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.



## Sparki92 (21. April 2013)

*Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Hi Liebe Community,

Besitze wie oben erwähnt ein Bitfenix Shinobi Midi Tower, Momentan ist nur ein Gehäuse lüfter Installiert.

Es sollen aber jedenfall noch welche dazu kommen, besonders jetzt für denn Sommer ;D 

Und Ich würde mich da gerne auf eure Empfehlungen verlassen.

- Wie viele Gehäuse lüfter?
-120mm oder 140mm? können so weit ich weiß beide verbaut werden in denn Shinobi.
-Welche marke, welche empfehlungen möglichst günstig aber auch qualitativ.

Vielen danke hab noch ein bild geuppt, ich weiß das mein Kabel managment nicht das beste ist war mir aber nicht so wichtig da ich eh kein fenster hab,
Und ich denke es ist ordentlich genug für ein guten Airflow oder sollte ich mein Kabel managment noch mal verbessern?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Ich habe im Shinobi drei Lüfter, das reicht allemal. Deshalb würde ich dir das auch empfehlen.

*Mein Setup:* 2x Lüfter vorne, 1x Lüfter hinten.
Ist perfekt für den Airflow, weil so der CPU Kühler ausreichend Luft bekommt und diese auch wieder rauspusten kann. Für die restliche Luft ist der anderen Lüfter hinten am Case zuständig.

*Zu den Lüftern:* Falls möglich, kauf dir 140mm BeQuiet SilentWings. Die sind Leise und haben ordentlich Leistung. Leider etwas teuer.


----------



## Sparki92 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Dankeschön 

Beantwortest mir ja heute alle Fragen ;D


----------



## cabtronic (21. April 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Falls es billiger sein soll, die schon eingebauten Bitfenix Lüfter.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Ja, die eingebauten sind aber nicht so pralle.


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (21. April 2013)

Ich hatte vorne 2 Lüfter und oben auch 2 (be quiet silent wings2) bei mir war der kühler aber auch nach oben gerichtet. 
Es reicht aber völlig aus vorne einen und hinten einen zum raus bustent.
Und ich hatte da ne heizung von fx 8120 drinne es hat gereicht


----------



## cabtronic (21. April 2013)

Ich finde die eingebauten für den Preis vollkommen ok. Habe aber auch noch 4 Shadowwings drin


----------



## Andy188 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Hallo,

ich kann dir, wenn du auf silent stehst, nur die be Quiet Silent Wings 2 ans Herz legen, die sind wirklich leise und haben genug Leistung. Optimalerweise natürlich in 140mm.

Wenn du dir Bitfenix-Lüfter kaufst, dann sind die "Spectre Pro" lauter als die "normalen" "Spectre". 

Ich habe in meinem R4 zwei vorne und einen Lüfter hinten montiert (alle im Office-Mod auf 5V gedrosselt). Da hat man für den Sommer auf jeden Fall genug reserven.

Mir ist auch direkt dein Kabelmanagement aufgefallen. Wir testen hier zwar nicht in einem Windtunnel, aber ein gutes Kabelmanagement kann sicher nicht schaden. Versuche also so viele Kabel wie möglich hinter dem Mainboard zu verlegen, bewirkt manchmal auch Wunder... 

Andy


----------



## Sparki92 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*



Andy188 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mir ist auch direkt dein Kabelmanagement aufgefallen. Wir testen hier zwar nicht in einem Windtunnel, aber ein gutes Kabelmanagement kann sicher nicht schaden. Versuche also so viele Kabel wie möglich hinter dem Mainboard zu verlegen, bewirkt manchmal auch Wunder...
> 
> Andy


 
Danke für denn tipp 

Finde es bisschen schwer die kabel alle perfekt zu verstecken werde es aber mal probieren ^^


----------



## oneberlin (29. April 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

ich habe persönlich 2 Gehäuselüfter im Shinobi.

den vormontierten hinten und einen vorne mitte (120mm enermax) der Luft reinpustet.


----------



## Sparki92 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Passen 140mm lüfter überhaupt in denn Shinobi (Midi-Tower) ;D


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Oben drauf gehn 140er, oder?

Kann als Alternative zu den Silentwings noch die Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL1 empfehlen.


----------



## cabtronic (2. Mai 2013)

2 140er gehn an die decke


----------



## Sparki92 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi, Gehäuselüftung, Empfehlungen.*

Update:

So hab mir jetzt erstmal nur ein Be quiet silent wings Pure geholt, und vorne in der Mitte eingebaut, Mein Kabel managment verbessert ( alle Kabel nach hinten verlegt ).

Und meine gtx 670 windforce ist schon 6 -7 grad kühler von 34-35° grad auf 28° ca. 

Aber ob das reichen wird für denn Sommer^^ hab jetzt halt nur denn lüfter vorne und einen Hinten.

Mein Zimmer ist dazu noch im Dachgeschoss, da wird es schonmal Ziemlich warm im sommer


----------



## cabtronic (2. Mai 2013)

Naja, besser als vorher ist doch auch was 
Zur Not halt noch in den Deckel Lüfter.
Aber auch im Sommer wird so nichts an der Hardware passieren


----------

